# Anybody help with Dynamics reasearch Coproration model 700 DRO



## rgray (Jan 14, 2013)

Just picked up a Series 1 Bridgeport that has been sitting for 15 years. Getting it cleaned up and finding what needs attention. 
It has a DRO from Dynamic research corp...a model 700. I did some web surfing but can't find much info on it.
The issue it has is only one axis numbers light up. the scond axis lights up a - sign and the decimal glows briefly as the power is removed(this happens on the working side also)

Power always seems to be on when plugged in. I checked the on off switch and even moved the wires to the opposite side of the switch and it works the same. 
Minus signs light up when powered and one display lights up after hitting the clear button but the other axis remains with only a lit minus sign.


The numbers are are removable (plug in) and I have switched a couple to see if they were burned out but they work fine on the opposite axis.

I realize it is very old electronics but wondering if it is worth a fix.


If it can't be fixed are the scales workable with other displays? 
View attachment 45634


----------



## fastback (Jan 15, 2013)

I had a similar problem, mine was a Sony, magnescale.  The replacement scale was more costly than a replacement DRO.  I went with DRO PROS.  You may want to look around.


----------



## tripletap3 (Jan 15, 2013)

fastback said:


> I went with DRO PROS. You may want to look around.



How do you like the one from DRO PROS? I have been looking at buying one from them for my mill.


----------



## fastback (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry for not getting back to you right away Tripletap.  As for DRO PROS I have no complaints thus far, but to be fair I just installed the DRO in late summer.  Mine is the glass scales and only X and Y.  When I installed it I had a few questions and they called me right back with the answers.  Their operating instructions are rewritten by them in American English not Chinling I think that's what Ray C calls it  I can tell you this I would not be with out the DRO.  This this is the best thing since sliced bread.  Some of you guys might remember that. 

Oh, I think I paid $650.00 including shipping.  Installation was free)


----------



## Eskideas (Nov 20, 2021)

rgray said:


> Just picked up a Series 1 Bridgeport that has been sitting for 15 years. Getting it cleaned up and finding what needs attention.
> It has a DRO from Dynamic research corp...a model 700. I did some web surfing but can't find much info on it.
> The issue it has is only one axis numbers light up. the scond axis lights up a - sign and the decimal glows briefly as the power is removed(this happens on the working side also)
> 
> ...


Have DR   DRC 500 on front 
On back panel Model 750   anyone have schematics or parts?
Eric


----------



## Eskideas (Nov 20, 2021)

Have DR   DRC 500 on front 
On back panel Model 750   anyone have schematics or parts?
Eric


----------

